# consider a high mileage TT 3.2?



## kastegir (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm considering purchasing a pre-owned 2008 TT coupe, 3.2 quattro. Any thoughts on purchasing a high-mileage one? ANything to watch out for or reason to not do it? In this case, it's a 6-speed 3.2 quattro with about 87k miles on the clock. Looks great, 1 owner, clean carfax.
ANy info appreciated.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

kastegir said:


> I'm considering purchasing a pre-owned 2008 TT coupe, 3.2 quattro. Any thoughts on purchasing a high-mileage one? ANything to watch out for or reason to not do it? In this case, it's a 6-speed 3.2 quattro with about 87k miles on the clock. Looks great, 1 owner, clean carfax.
> ANy info appreciated.


This may not help, but I have a 2008 R32 with the same engine. Mine only has 60k miles on it but many, many thousands of those miles are track miles. It's still as strong as it's always been. No oil leakage or consumption. I'm not aware of any high mileage issues you should look out for. It seems to be a bulletproof engine.

- Jeremy -


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

i have one and i love it. bought it with 24k miles and it now has around 42k. still runs amazing since the day i bought it. i heard they stopped making the 3.2 engine for the tt and no more manual? or something like that.. so i think its kind of a collectors item too  go for it, ull love it


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

OP - I would wait for member eweu to weigh in as well. He has the same car and is freakishly intelligent on it. :wave:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

xBassi said:


> i have one and i love it. bought it with 24k miles and it now has around 42k. still runs amazing since the day i bought it. i heard they stopped making the 3.2 engine for the tt and no more manual? or something like that.. *so i think its kind of a collectors item to*o  go for it, ull love it


that it is


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a 3.2 manual transmission with less than 37k on it. 1 owner, all maintenance/recalls up to date, 6 year/100k Gold Plus warranty. Lojack, navi, etc...

mods: TTS mirror caps, Euro TTS headlights, OEM rear valance (part# 8J0071611B9AX) , OEM front spoiler (part # 8J00716099AX).

It's an Ibis White with 19" RS4 wheels. I love this car but am trying to sell to get a house and potentially an R32. If interested, shoot me a pm.

Sorry to thread jack

In any case, GL with your search! :thumbup: You will not be disappointed with a manual AWD TT.


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

DG7Projects said:


> I have a 3.2 manual transmission with less than 37k on it. 1 owner, all maintenance/recalls up to date, 6 year/100k Gold Plus warranty. Lojack, navi, etc...
> 
> mods: TTS mirror caps, Euro TTS headlights, OEM rear valance (part# 8J0071611B9AX) , OEM front spoiler (part # 8J00716099AX).
> 
> ...



pics of your car please...


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Here you go: 


OEM Front Spoiler/Lip , Euro Audi TTS LED headlights with no amber corners 


OEM rear valance upgrade:


Side shot: 


and a shot with VMR VB3 wheels:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

xBassi said:


> i have one and i love it. bought it with 24k miles and it now has around 42k. still runs amazing since the day i bought it. i heard they stopped making the 3.2 engine for the tt and no more manual? or something like that.. so i think its kind of a collectors item too  go for it, ull love it


I think you're right. No more manual AWD TTs. I'm glad that we were able to experience such joy.


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

whered u get ur lip, rear valence, n headlights from? all from audi? if so, gosh that must of cost you a pretty penny. or more like a pretty BIG penny.. lol

do the ttrs not come in awd manual??


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

xBassi said:


> whered u get ur lip, rear valence, n headlights from? all from audi? if so, gosh that must of cost you a pretty penny. or more like a pretty BIG penny.. lol
> 
> do the ttrs not come in awd manual??


I got all of my OEM parts from Audi of Italy at a SUPER discounted price (my dad's friend works at Audi) 

The TT-RS does come in manual only. So if you're looking for a manual TT, it's either a 2008 3.2 quattro or a TT-RS. (this only applies to US models, mind you)


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

OP - so it looks like the boys haven't taken their Ritalin lately and have digressed. :screwy:
Basically, with 87k miles, you need to make sure all of the maintenance was done, done correctly and at he right time. I would suggest bringing in an outside inspector who knows Audi TT's to look at it. I have no idea on costs but prolly not more than a C. 
Hope this helps. :wave:


----------



## kastegir (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I've decided to hold off on the TT for now. It wasn't as clean as originally described. I'm also considering another Audi option...


----------

